

I just discovered TinyURL - donna

I'm sure many of you know about this already, but it's worth using if you pass links around. <a href="http://tinyurl.com/" rel="nofollow">http://tinyurl.com/</a>

======
gscott
In the spirit of TinyURL; <http://www.hugeurl.com/>.

It makes any url huge because Bigger is Better!

~~~
donna
LOL ;-D

------
tuukkah
A couple of other services in the same vein: redirects where you get to choose
the text instead of a random string at <http://purl.org/> and quick posting of
snippets of text or code at <http://pastebin.ca/> or <http://dpaste.com/>

------
iamyoohoo
more useful - dwarfurl.com with some stats as well.

